# PC Lautsprecher für 30-40 Euro gesucht?



## julchen (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 
ich suche ein gutes Lautsprechersystem zwischen 30 und 40 Euro. Würdet ihr mir dann zu einem 2.1 oder 5.1 raten.

Wer hat schon gute oder schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und wer kann mir einen Tipp geben.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Alex Duschek (10. Mai 2004)

Ich würde dir jetzt zu einem 5.1 System raten,wenn du am PC DVD's anguggst oder viele Spiele zockst.Wenn du aber nur mp3 anhörst,dann bringt dir ein 5.1 System nichts,da mp3 nicht auf Raumklang ausgelegt ist (obwohl es mittlerweile sogar nen mp3-Codec für Raumklang von Fraunhofer gibt ) und somit die hinteren 2 Boxen Verschwendung wären.

Tipp von mir:
Logitech Z-640 5.1 System kostet so um die 70 €,als etwas über deinem Budget,aber das kannst du dir vielleicht mal überlegen und eventuell kommt noch jemand mit einem besseren Vorschlag


----------

